# Does vulva looks different then normal. Why?



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

I went out to collect poo and my very difficult to handle Lamanchas vulva doesn't look right and has mucus tinged with the slightest bit if blood. She has lost alot of weight fast lately thus the berry picking. What do you think it is from? Both of her bucklings are 3 months old and willing to breed, but mostly try it on each other. The 3 adult does have pummeled the bucklings and put them in thier place so many times they don't hound them. I have had our dry old nubian for about 3 years and never bred her, The only goats I did breed I sent to my friends house and she kept them for a few months. I have never seen post breeding vulva. DO you think it is from breeding or something like a horn up her rear or something else like a worm? The other 2 does are holding weight well, but this doe is thin. I didn't get the whole tail, but there was more mucus on the tail then what the picture shows and it was driping. :really


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well certainly the boys could have bred her recently at 3mo old.
a worm would not be the cause. An infection could possibly cause it. But I'll bet the boys got to her.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Would she even take this time of year?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

If she let them breed her, she's in heat, yes, she can take. Just pull blood in 30 days to see.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

freedomfrom4 said:


> Would she even take this time of year?


Sure, LaMancha's can breed year around


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

uh oh. Now I have to worry if the other 2 got bred too  I thought they were seasonal and I didn't have to worry until fall.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I really wouldn't think she's bred. Looks more like she was possibly in heat and it being her first heat after kidding she cleaned out her uterus a bit. Not abnormal, doesn't look like an infection, just some natural cleaning. I would take those 3 mo old bucklings out in a week or so and check 3 weeks from now if the doe's coming back in heat (if so, you don't want her to be bred by her sons, right?).

Can they 'take' this time a year? Sure, Heat stress usually makes does show their heat less or prevents them from getting in heat, but if there's a good heat, yes, they can get bred. If the buck, who's semen may be a bit lower quality during hot weather, did his job well, a pregnancy can result.


----------

